# cheap write-off?



## daniellll.bee (Nov 20, 2011)

hello everyone, 

looking at getting a cheap write off to repair.. 
only have a budget of around 500 (which is no-where near enough) :wall: 
all the cars i have looked at are coming back around 2000-3000 mark at the salvage yards but i could buy the cars for about that without the damage. 
auction site are starting around 150 but looking around 500 but at last min jumping past that budget! 
anyways if you know of any let me know
thanks 
daniel!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Theres a scrappy near me that sells write offs and salvage stuff,Last time I was there they had a 4x4 Calibra and a P38 Rangie in blue with biscuit leather.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

http://combellack.dhsystems.co.uk/salvage-vehicles/vehicle-details/ford/fiesta/petrol/manual/1870


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

http://combellack.dhsystems.co.uk/salvage-vehicles/vehicle-details/volvo/v40/diesel//547


----------

